# les tenants et les aboutissants



## Luli30

Hola,
Tengo un problema con esta expresion francesa y no encuentro como solucionarlo.
A ver si estan mas insiprados que yo:

"Il nous reste désormais à relire le contenu de notre assemblée, que ce soit au travers des événements marquants, des discussions passionnantes, des décisions prises : aucun d’entre nous ne peut en effet affirmer en avoir saisi tous *les tenants et les aboutissants*."

Muchas gracias desde ya.


----------



## RoseBonbon31

hola!
me parece que la traduccion es "los pormenores de un asunto"...
No sé si cabe en tu contexto...


----------



## yserien

les aboutissants aquí podría ser conclusiones y tenant los pormenores. No estoy nada seguro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Les tenants et aboutissants: los pormenores.

Es una expresión fija que hay que traducir en su conjunto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Simone!!

Hola, buenas tardes!

Como se puede traducir "les tenants et aboutissants d'un projet" por favor? 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ROSAT

HOLa; mi propuesta seria los contenidos y las conclusiones, pero no es seguro.


----------



## yserien

En esos pormenores se analizaría,sopesarían,argumentarían sobre todos los datos,informes, experiencias y un largo ecétera.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Aunque ya está dicho la expresión es:

*Connaître les tenants et les abouttissants d'une affaire.*
Conocer los pormenores de un asunto.


----------



## rolandbascou

Les tenants sont les faits qui conduisent à une situation donnée.
Les aboutissants sont les resultats provoqués par les tenants.


----------



## vandiegogh

Vous êtes tous gravement à côté de la plaque, sauf le dernier commentaire.

Les tenants et les aboutissants sont les causes et les effets. 

Connaitre "les tenants et les aboutissants d'une affaire" significa tomar conocimiento de todos los hechos relativos a este asunto, tanto sus causas como sus posibles consecuencias. es una manera de definir el conocimiento como exhaustivo.

Nota de moderación:

 El modo avanzado proporciona todas las letras y signos necesarios para una ortografía y puntuación correctas (norma 11)

Paquita (mod)


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se me ocurre:
*...haber aprehendido todos sus alcances.*


----------



## colombinegrant

Hola, 
Confirmo lo que ha dicho GURB: “los *alcances*” es sin duda la mejor expresión aquí. La palabra “alcances” es explicada en otra parte en el forum. Pero no sé cómo indicaros el hilo. 
Un saludo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches:

Sin ánimos de complicar el hilo, no creo que _alcances_ sea siempre la única o más acertada traducción.



> 2*.* _Au fig._ _Les tenants et les aboutissants._ Tout ce qui se rapporte étroitement à qqc. ou à qqn, notamment l'environnement d'une situation, la signif. d'une affaire :
> 12. La dame s'est retournée (...) et m'a demandé en français mon nom, mes intentions et toutes sortes de _tenants _et d'aboutissants ...G. de Nerval, _Voyage en Orient,_ t. 1, 1855, p. 42.


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/aboutissant


----------



## vandiegogh

Athos tiene razón, en el sentido que yo me centré en una expressión muy concreta ("les tenants et les aboutissants d'une affaire, d'un problème, d'un décision"), parce que c'est son utilisation la plus courante en français. 

El ejemplo de Nerval es pertinente, pero es del 1855... Es ahi una manera muy romántica y sútil de indicar que de cada respuesta, la señora sacaba otra pregunta relacionada. 

digamos que hoy, esa expresión antigua se usa casi exclusivamente en un sólo sentido que es el que he indicado en mi anterior mensaje. 

en cuanto a su traducción, es un problema. "Alcances" no está mal, pero en realidad, solo traduce la mitad de la expresión (aboutissants)... pero reconozco que tampoco puedo ofrecer nada mejor.
de alguna manera "aprehender el problema con todos sus alcances" mantiene la idea prinicipal de la expresión definir la aprehensión cómo exhaustiva. 

Optaría por ella yo también, pero es verdad, cómo resaltó Athos, que en algunos otros casos, mas literarios y antiguos, esa traducción no se podrá aplicar.


----------



## déu n'hi do

Bonjour a tous,

je voudrai savoir comment traduire "tenants et aboutissants" dans la suivant fraise:

Le samedi soir, on avait cinéma; de rares films obscurs en version française dont on assimilait vaguement les *tenants et aboutissants*.

"El sábado por la noche, teníamos cine; películas de cine alternativo en francés  de las cuales asimilábamos vagamente los (¿?)"

Merci


----------



## lachaina007

Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con esta frase? 

"dont les *tenants *sont d'ordre psychologique et les *aboutissants* d'ordre spirituel"

de los cuales los por son de orden psicológico y los contras de orden espiritual

?????

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## galizano

La idea es : el principio y el final. Nada que ver con "por" y "contra". Hay una idea de evolución. Primero se trata de orden psicológico, y resulta que al final, se trata de orden espiritual. Espera otra propuesta .


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Lachaina007, bienvenido al forum!
En tu frase, tal vez:  _las causas_ y _las consecuencias/los efectos_


----------

